# new wheels and grill!



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

Finally put the ltz wheels on! I went with 224/45/18 gereneral gmax after some long research only 580 from tirerack. I am very happy with them makes the drive very smooth and handling 50times better!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

What pressure are you airing those *General G·Max *tires up to?


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

...annnd what about the grill?......


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What he said ^ , i was looking forward to the grill haha, really not liking the rim market........yet!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Where did you get the LTZ rims from? and how much were they?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LOVE the grill..

NVM can't see it  I will probably be getting those wheels and settling with that...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

oh, would love to see some more pics of the car with the rims and the grill


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...maybe the OP is a USAF person who installed their own F-117 / B-2 "stealth" grill: _"...now you *see* it, now you *don't*." _(wink,wink)?


----------



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

sorry about that everyone here is the shot of the rg chrome grill!







and i did 35psi


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

What grille did you buy? and was it a grille cover?


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

Personally, I think that the ltz 18's are the best wheels for this car. I've seen a bunch of Cruze's with various sizes and styles of aftermarket rims, and although I think most of the choices are quite nice on their own, they just don't fit this car. I have the 18's on mine, and wouldn't dream of changing them.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

ltz 18's look appealing I bet. Make sure you get it done by the best in business. All the best.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

aciz said:


> Personally, I think that the ltz 18's are the best wheels for this car. I've seen a bunch of Cruze's with various sizes and styles of aftermarket rims, and although I think most of the choices are quite nice on their own, they just don't fit this car. I have the 18's on mine, and wouldn't dream of changing them.


The OEM 17" rims on the 2012 2LT's are pretty nice too! If I couldn't get the 18" LTZ rims ,I would def be happy with those as a compromise.


----------



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

the grill was from e and g and yes you had to take off the entire nose but only took about 2.5 hrs.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

bluers said:


> Finally put the ltz wheels on! I went with 224/45/18 gereneral gmax after some long research only 580 from tirerack. I am very happy with them makes the drive very smooth and handling 50times better!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612
> View attachment 5613


Hey, is your Cruze a 1LT or a 2LT? Also have you run into any kind of complications with putting these bigger LTZ rims and tires on the car since the suspensions of the LT's weren't intended for them? I ask because I want to purchase a 2013 1LT Cruze and put the LTZ rims on it as well. Was there any need to re-calibrate the speedometer and stuff like that? Do you find your MPG, speed and other trip related readings to be off/ inaccurate? Also how is the ride quality now, braking distance and has your MPG suffered? Do you feel the new setup has put any extra strain on the car (especially the suspension and the LT's brake setup)? 

Is you plan to use the original tires again in the winter time or buying a true set of winter tires? I read the reviews on the 18" tires you got/have and they were pretty good but If I do this setup I think I might try out the Michelin Primacy MXM4 Grand Touring All-Season tires. Hopefully they will fit and not cause too much of a problem in their fit with the LTZ rims. Again, nice looking mods with the rims and grill and thanks for sharing!


----------

